# Some notable well known photographers in these fields???



## blackrose89 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd like to learn more about famous/well known photographers in these fields 

Macro
Landscapes
Gothic (I mean all types of goth)
Urban

Not looking for shock value or "deep" artsy  photos for interpretation (Not that there is anything wrong with that  .


----------



## katerolla (Jan 8, 2012)

List of photographers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 8, 2012)

Nailed, with a "Let me wiki that for you"!


----------



## Overread (Jan 8, 2012)

Eewww wiki articles!

I don't know about well known (I guess Wiki covers that possibly), but if you're just after some who might only be well known within certain circles as opposed to  "the public" have a peek here:
Flickr: Contacts
Should be more than enough macro shooters in there to keep you occupied - though one or two landscape and quite a few wildlife in there too
I'd also strongly suggest checking out:
Flickr: linden.g's Photostream
and
Flickr: johnhallmen's Photostream

Both are top macro photographers (as well as other subjects of course) with some stunning work. Both also put up a fair amount of detail on their work (John puts up lots on pretty much every photo - a wealth of info there); whilst Linden also works in advertising and you've probably seen some of his work around.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 8, 2012)

Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you over read!!! That stuff was great!


----------



## MarkCSmith (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably the most famous landscape photographer (and one of the most famous period) is Ansel Adams. 

Among the most famous these days, Trey Ratcliff comes to mind.


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 11, 2012)

MarkCSmith said:


> Probably the most famous landscape photographer (and one of the most famous period) is Ansel Adams.
> 
> Among the most famous these days, Trey Ratcliff comes to mind.



I live about 45 min from Yosemite (i can see details on the mountains if i walk outside), any man smart enough to find beauty in this dried up, drugged up wasteland deserved his fame lol.

as for "gothic"

I absolutely LOVE this womens work:  Graveyard and Dark Gothic Horror Photography


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's one you likely won't find by googling. 

He commented on some of my work on 500px, and I'm glad he did. Some of the most amazing landscapes I've ever seen.

500px / AtomicZen : )

Enjoy!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmm, I am not sure about famous, but I'll give you a couple of my favorites
Gothic/steampunk Locked Illusions
Urban (urban exploration) Kingston Lounge


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 11, 2012)

Overread said:


> Flickr: johnhallmen's Photostream



WOW :thumbup:


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------

